# Ariens engines manufactured where?



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Does Ariens manufacture their own engines? Looking specifically at the AX 254CC. Or are these Chinese engines like all the other manufactures use? Excluding Honda engines which I've read are manufactured (including the entire engine from casting to final machine work and assembly) at Honda's plant in Swepsonville NC in the USA.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ariens does not manufacture there engines in house.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

They are all Chinese since about 2010. I read the Honda engines were manufactured in Thailand...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

All engines, on all 2-stage snowblowers except Honda, are now made in China. since 2014.

It has been confirmed that Honda *single-stage* snowblowers are 100% made in the USA,
Honda 2-stage snowblowers have the snowblower body made in the USA, Honda engine made in Thailand.

This is from a Honda employee, from 2016, but there is no indication this has changed:



[email protected] said:


> If you want to add Honda:
> 
> • All Honda single-stage machines (3 models) are 100% manufactured (including the engine) at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, North Carolina.
> • Honda 2-stages machines (10 models) are also made there, but the engines are built at a Honda plant in Thailand.
> ...


What is made where:
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1620039-post307.html

Scot


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

MrSnowBlow said:


> Does Ariens manufacture their own engines? Looking specifically at the AX 254CC. Or are these Chinese engines like all the other manufactures use? Excluding Honda engines which I've read are manufactured (including the entire engine from casting to final machine work and assembly) at Honda's plant in Swepsonville NC in the USA.


The Ariens AX engines are contract manufactured to Ariens specifications, by LCT which is a US company based out of Traveler's Rest, SC with manufacturing facilities in China. 

(LCT has a joint manufacturing partnership with Lauson/CPC out of Janesville Wisconsin who hold the remnants of Tecumseh Power). 

All Ariens AX engines and parts are serviced and supported directly through Ariens. That is, the warranty and service process is unified for the machine and engine rather than having to work with the engine manufacturer to get service and support separately (although that is still an option).

As far as Honda, they state that the GX series engine (snowblower) is manufactured at either in the Kumamoto, Japan factory; the Jialing, China factory or their factory in Thailand. (They state they only source the engines from China or Japan. My guess is mostly from the Jialing facility due to the transportation system in place). 

Its safe to assume that ALL small engines are manufactured in China. (Briggs is now manufactured in Chongqing, China). :nerd:


----------

